# Just a really sweet pow vid



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

It's me :yahoo:Last night while I was sleeping:blink:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> It's me :yahoo:Last night while I was sleeping:blink:


Ya, ya, I know & then you woke up all sticky:blush:

Happens to me all the time too.

TT


----------

